# Bauer MX Reels



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a chance to get a new Bauer MX 3 reel for half price.

Was $525 but is $265 at Sierra Trading Post.

Good reel or not?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

We'll see, I guess.

Just picked it up for $252 at www.sierratradingpost.com


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Bauers are great. One of the first LA reels with actual drag. I've been fishing them since 95 with a couple MX in the mix. Sz 6 & 5.. 

You here complaints on ALL reels from folks who've read a couple to many online reviews. Cork drag; service being #1.. heck of a job, pull the spool to inspect and if needed apply thin layer of supplied oil. 2-3 times annually is all I've ever needed with steady use.

Next potentate is referred to as 'free spin' a dragless condition created by water vapor freezing between spool & cork surface. I won't totally discount it but have never experienced it in 17 seasons and still going. Any freeze up has been spool to frame which all reel design are vulnerable.

That is a steal of a deal! Would love to have a 4 with extra spool.

I think you'll be well pleased.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shotgunner, thanks. 

Here's the MX4 you mentioned.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ba...0n/?filterString=s~bauer-reel/&colorFamily=03

It looks like they only have red and blue left.  

They also have some MX5s in stock as well as some MX4s left.

Usually they don't further discount Bauer reels except when they're first listed.

There was a 35% off coupon with free shipping. This link may help figure out how to get teh discount

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp/email-es042912-details/


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The MX4 in gold. With the discount if you can figure out the link to teh coupon it would be about $263 with free shipping

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ba...p~4770p/?filterString=s~bauer/&colorFamily=11


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have had MX 3-6s since they came out and would not trade them for anything.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, Chromedoggy

Here's the discount code to get the 35% off with free shipping

*KAV1078M*


----------

